# poorly wood pigeon, help



## doctordolittle (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi there.
Just like to say its nice to see there are other people that care about pigeons like I do 
Ok Sunday I picked a baby pigeon up off the road the car in front clipped it as I dashed out of the car to scoop it up, there was a cat about to come out of a drive to get his claws into it.
The bird was a bit wobbely to say the least and felt quite thin, he has all his feathers and i would say he was at the age where he was about ready to leave the nest, wether the cat got it before it got hit by the car i really dont know, but it certainly didnt appear healthy.
I have nursed lots of pigeons both injured and baby birds so have had quite allot of experiance getting them right.
I offered him some water which he took from a spoon and i also offered food which he didnt take so i pushed it down his beak, i used a small amount of brown bread wild bird seed mushed up with water, which is what ive always used.
my problem is that the bird dosnt seem to be emptying his croop i can feel the seed at the bottom and it hasnt really moved for the past couple of days, ive offered water with salt and honey in it, thinking that if i can get fluids into him it will help the food to pass through.
I made him some runny scrammbled egg earlier and gave him a little using a shringe, i dont want to feed him too much because im worried about the fact that he hasnt digested the seed yet.
He's taken over my tortiose,s house because its got a infa red lamp in there and he was a bit cold last night, to be honest i expected him to be dead this morning but he seems to be holding on, he seems quite happy but is quite week.
Any advice would be really appriciated, Im not used to loosing birds il be gutted if i loose this one :-(

Thanks x


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Just to say, you're question has been noticed.

Aside from feeding baby apple sauce, or just witholding food for a day and putting apple cider vinegar in the water, I personally have not otherwise dealt with this. Will ask around.

Meantime, any idea how many days old this woodie may be? Could you post a pic? Whether bread/seeds is right for him at his age may be a clue.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

Just checked and there is a vet prescription med called Metoclopramide (Reglan) which is used for static crop.

Another possibility is a canker nodule blocking the crop exit. Do you have Spartrix or Metronidazole?

Last resort may be to 'milk' the crop, for which I'm told there is guidance on here.


----------



## doctordolittle (Jul 6, 2011)

no i dont have any of those
if you can tell me how to post a picture ill gladly do that


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello if the pigeon has crop stasis the best bet is to withdraw food for 24 hours and syringe 5mls of water in to the pigeon every few hours massaging the crop. I would not give brown bread even if it is dipped in water as that will just make it worse.This advice is what my vet told me.The crop should not be hard but soft.

Also as John said there is Metoclopramide which helps get the crop moving.You could also use Spartrix incase the pigeon has a canker nodule.

Where are you based in UK.

If you private messaged your address, I could send you Metoclopramide by post.I dont have any spartrix though.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

OK .. the Metoclopramide (Reglan) to clear crop, or Metronidazole (Flagyl) for canker (trichomoniasis) you would have to go to a vet, who may likely want to see the patient.

Spartrix I could send you if there's no pigeon supplier or corn store that sells it where you are. PM address.

The other alternatives are as per my first post. If you have pigeon friendly vet, I'd advise a visit if the crop doesn't empty tonight.

How to attach pics:

Pics must be no more than 100 kb in file size



> Click the 'Post Reply' button in the relevant thread.
> 
> On this page, below the message box, you will find a button labelled 'Manage Attachments'. Clicking this button will open a new window for uploading attachments. You can upload an attachment from your computer by using the appropriate box on this page. Alternatively you can click the Attachment Icon to open this page.
> 
> ...


If you have pics on another site, you can just put a link in your post.


----------



## doctordolittle (Jul 6, 2011)

oh thankyou i really appriciate your help.
_ know a guy who has racing pigeons illl gie him a ring in the morning to see if he has any of the medication you are on about if not ill pm you my address.

many thanks x

oh ill try and sort a phot as well _


----------



## doctordolittle (Jul 6, 2011)

right ok have given him some water and massaged crop he isnt looking good to be honest i dont think he will last the night he is very weak and cant even stand now, have just been looking at how to milk crop which i am happy to have ago at but i havent got any bicarb is there anything else i can use, i need to do somthing or he will definatly die......


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Well, there are two ways that have been discussed on here for emergency emptying. One is milking the crop, the other is reverse gavaging (i.e., sucking out contents using the method one would use for tube feeding).

Personally, I am not familiar with the details and have never attempted either. I probably never will. I do believe that these procedures are for a professional or someone who has the necessary experience. 

If no actual bicarb, I believe baking soda is pretty much the same thing, but don't know of any other substance that would suffice.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello thank you for your messsage. Please pm me tomorrow if you would like me to send Metoclopramide.

I am so sorry the pigeon is not doing well. I am wondering whether the pigeon has a gut infection. Flagyl is very good in helping with this.I dont know what you should do except get the pigeon to a wildlife place or a vet.

The only place I know of is in Birmingham. Im unsure how far that is from Coventry. Maybe you could call them as they may know somewhere near you.

Wythall Animal Sanctuary, middle lane, headly heath, Birmingham B38 ody
01564 823288.

Please keep us informed. I know you must be very upset not knowing what to do next. But you have tried your very best to help.

Best wishes Jayne


----------



## doctordolittle (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Janyne
Thankyou for that number i will definatly give them a call as soon as its a reasonable time :-/
Meanwhile the little fella is still holding on, cant believe hes still with us.
Hes taken a little water, he keeps how can i explain standing up right or should i say lifting his head and chest as if he was standing upright, done know if this is because of his condition or hes trying to make himself look big and strong...
I massdaged his crop quite allot last night and it went kinda sqidgy its gone quite hard again this morning, this bird is old enough to be feeding itself, seemed odd to me that it was in the state it was in when i found it because he was poorly then, he had a little food in his crop but not that much.

Ill ring my pigeon friend up in a bit and see if he has got any medication.
Thanks again guys x


----------



## doctordolittle (Jul 6, 2011)

Just to let you know that sadly the poor little guy lost his fight for life, he was obviously quite poorly when i found him. :-(
Thankyou very much for all the help and advise you have given me.

xx


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello I am so sorry the pigeon did not make it. You must be devastated but you tried your best.Woodpigeons are much more fragile than ferals and I have never been successfully in saving one even though others have.

I was thinking you could get some basic meds from Boddy and Ridewood just incase there is another pigeon that may need your help. You can buy Spartrix for canker without a prescription and other useful things. Their telephone number is 01723 585858 ask for their catalogue. They have a website but it doesnt do all their items.

I know you must be feeling low right now but there will be another pigeon that you might beable to help next time.

I wish you better days. Jayne


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sorry to hear it 

As Jayne says, woodies are more fragile than feral pigeons, adults and babies alike. 

There will be others, I'm sure, who come your way.


----------

